# Wooden boat repair



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

For 25 years I have been looking for a Stauter Built Cedar Point Special (center console). Well I finally found one thats in relatively good shape and shouldnt take much work (play) to get it into shape but Ive found a soft spot in the wooden hull in the bottom of the livewell. Maybe 6" X 8". Anybody got experience with repairing such? I will probably do without, or move the livewell so I can get to the spot to repair.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

Pm me, email [email protected] ive fixed 2 50 year old boats with no experience. There is also a man in spanish fort/mobile who repairs only starter built boats. West marine has a paper back book on repairing every type of boat with west epoxy. There atr several diff types of epoxys you can just poor into rotted areas, pull up west epoxys on puter, think they have some vidios, i know jamestown dist does.


----------



## userdavid77 (Oct 4, 2011)

I am looking for a repair shop that is good and close to my home. I live in Franklin Wis. and am willing to drive 50 miles or so to have it repaired. I tore the main keel off the bottom and need it welded back on. There are no holes in the boat. Please e-mail if you know someone that can repair it and is dependable. Thank you in advance for your help. Good fishing to you all.

boat repair


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

pull up wooden boat repair, manufacture and repair many across country, most from nc to maine. also go to wooden boat forum. i have 2 wooden boats. i hauled one boat 700 miles, closest builder to pensacola


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

thats a common problem with stauters, ive owned a few. Depending what type of floor above the hull... it might not be that big deal. Ive sanded, and filled, and glassed those from both sides....


----------



## claytonparadis (Oct 1, 2011)

To repair a wooden boat is not a easy task..But even also not a big deal..I like your thread..And the content you have posted..


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Keith Morris who works at The Boat Marina in Fort Walton Beach is a good man for wooden boat repairs.


----------

